
Software Has Eaten Everything but Hiring Credentials, Why? - Highfivesix
https://medium.com/@NewtrustFndtn/software-has-eaten-everything-but-credentials-why-dae3fd994b45
======
PaulHoule
Boy, Tedium has eaten articles about the trouble that Tedium writers have
hiring people.

Lesson: if you want to hire people, don't write for Tedium.

